# casting on with scrap yarn



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

This is a big help me. I have never worked a pattern that calls for a provisional cast on with scrap yarn. I have checked you tube and and sorry to say it looks so very complicated. What is the purpose for a scrap yarn cast on? Believe it or not several years ago I made this pattern 2 times, But I was hanging out at the yarn shop here in town, which has now closed and the owner showed me how not to do this cast on and I don't remember how. Couldn't I just cast on?? This is a shrug for a granddaughter as I have already made one for the other two. Any help you , you ladies (who are better at knitting then me ) can give me will be greatly appreciated. Janie


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

A provisional cast on is usually used when you are going to be picking up those stitches later and doing something with them. I have never watched a video. I just cast on with waste yarn in the usual way. Works for me.


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> A provisional cast on is usually used when you are going to be picking up those stitches later and doing something with them. I have never watched a video. I just cast on with waste yarn in the usual way. Works for me.


But what is the usual way? I don't mean to be so stupid, but I am on this casting on with waste yarn.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

grandmajanie said:


> But what is the usual way? I don't mean to be so stupid, but I am on this casting on with waste yarn.


Janie, nobody is stupid! Just un-practiced. If anybody was stupid I'd have cornered the market for all my questions and lack of experience. Somebody will help you. It just has to be explained in the right way so you (and I) will understand.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Janie - here is a how and a why: http://techknitting.blogspot.co.nz/2007/10/cowyak-waste-yarn-method-of-provisional.html


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> grandmajanie said:
> 
> 
> > But what is the usual way? I don't mean to be so stupid, but I am on this casting on with waste yarn.
> ...


I am so glad to know I am not the only one!! I just feel like I should have ran across this scrap yarn cast on before now and have it down pat!


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Janie - here is a how and a why: http://techknitting.blogspot.co.nz/2007/10/cowyak-waste-yarn-method-of-provisional.html


Thank you so much for that link.That I can do and understand. WOW......that takes a load off my mind. Cowyak as it is called.


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> grandmajanie said:
> 
> 
> > But what is the usual way? I don't mean to be so stupid, but I am on this casting on with waste yarn.
> ...


Norma, check out the link Hilary4 posted. I like that way of doing the cast on with the scrap yarn.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

grandmajanie said:


> Norma, check out the link Hilary4 posted. I like that way of doing the cast on with the scrap yarn.


Will do! That's what's so great about reading answers to other peoples' questions here. I learn SO MUCH.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

And here I just learned how to do it with a crochet hook and I thought that was great. As I always say..... I learn something new on here every day...


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> grandmajanie said:
> 
> 
> > But what is the usual way? I don't mean to be so stupid, but I am on this casting on with waste yarn.
> ...


That's right! The only stupid question is the one not asked! I'd be lost without my constant barrage of questions myself! I'm still new to knitting, so I know I'll still have a LOT more in the future! :thumbup:


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> And here I just learned how to do it with a crochet hook and I thought that was great. As I always say..... I learn something new on here every day...


So True! I love learning new things!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> And here I just learned how to do it with a crochet hook and I thought that was great. As I always say..... I learn something new on here every day...


Just don't try to cast off because you may not have the correct gauge for the crochet hook. I learned that the hard way. Much better to keep using the other end of the circular...or another of the same gauge of knitting needle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And here I just learned how to do it with a crochet hook and I thought that was great. As I always say..... I learn something new on here every day...


ditto


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Hilary: Thanks for the link. So wonderful to learn something new. I LOVE this site.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I use this method a lot. When making hats, gloves, anything that requires a {nit 1 purl 1 for an inch or more) It is easier for me to make the top of the hat, and then go pick up the stitches and do the rib row. It makes for a much prettier edge. This is just my opinion. I crotchet a chain with more than enough stitches. It makes it easier to go back and pick up stitiches.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find the crochet cast on with waste yarn easiest too.

No question too complicated. KP is the best.



Dreamweaver said:


> And  here I just learned how to do it with a crochet hook and I thought that was great. As I always say..... I learn something new on here every day...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

good tip


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

grandmajanie said:


> This is a big help me. I have never worked a pattern that calls for a provisional cast on with scrap yarn. I have checked you tube and and sorry to say it looks so very complicated. What is the purpose for a scrap yarn cast on? Believe it or not several years ago I made this pattern 2 times, But I was hanging out at the yarn shop here in town, which has now closed and the owner showed me how not to do this cast on and I don't remember how. Couldn't I just cast on?? This is a shrug for a granddaughter as I have already made one for the other two. Any help you , you ladies (who are better at knitting then me ) can give me will be greatly appreciated. Janie


Janie, I don't like the scrap yarn cast on, I use the wrapped provisional cast on as it is so so easy...you can find it on you tube or follow this link for picture diagrams: http://asatricosa.wordpress.com/how-to/winding-provisional-cast-on/


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

This is just my opinion. I find the wrap around method leads to loose and floppy begining. The crochet cast on is a smooter end. I guess that this why every one enjoys the KP, read and learn.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks for that video. it all makes since and i can totally see the reason for this for many "V" type shawls and other things. thank-you. I am 59 and been knitting since age 7 and learned something new today. that means its going to be a good day. Thank you again great site


----------



## jwolf (Nov 29, 2011)

That was a great question and answer...I've always had problems with provisional CO but this works for me. Guess that's why I'm addicted to this forum because I get my questions answered without asking.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Janie, thank you for asking this question. I do waste yarn cast-on often in machine knitting, but had never even thought of it for hand knitting. I followed the link and learned something already this morning! Ruth


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Hilary4, I have just learned something new. Janie, Norma & I are all set. Ruth


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ditto....


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a friend who belongs to a knitting group and they meet once a week. I needed a provisional cast on also, so she presented it to the knitting group. She said almost all of them simply crocheted a chain of waste yarn. They said do a couple of chains in when the working yarn was added. So do your chain and then knit into the chain. When you need to work those stitches again, it is very easy to remove the chains you made for the provisional. Anyone care to comment or does anyone do this?


----------



## Trish3152 (Mar 5, 2013)

I learned something new and very useful today. Now I understand the how and why of COWYAK. (TECHknitting)


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

What does COWYAK stand for?


----------



## Trish3152 (Mar 5, 2013)

Cast on with yarn and knit


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you very much. That's one for the record book I never saw before. This is a great group. I wonder if I will ever see that, but I am not taking any chances, writing it down!


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Always wondered how it worked. You folks are the best.


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

thank you Grandmajanie for asking this question. I've had it explained to me but not in the way suggested by the site posted. This explanation makes perfect sense to me as I have to see things in black and white.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. These explanations have been bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

dodyann said:


> What does COWYAK stand for?


The first letters of: cast on with waste yarn and knit


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

wow that is the best info as i have had a hard time with this provisional cast on stuff


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

I saw a post (on KP, I believe) that someone used a spare circular needle instead of the scrap yarn. When she was ready to start knitting ... she just knit. She didn't need to pull out the yarn and re-thread the needle. I thought this idea was genius!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Janie - here is a how and a why: http://techknitting.blogspot.co.nz/2007/10/cowyak-waste-yarn-method-of-provisional.html


Great resource site; thanks for sharing!


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

cmbottorff said:


> I saw a post (on KP, I believe) that someone used a spare circular needle instead of the scrap yarn. When she was ready to start knitting ... she just knit. She didn't need to pull out the yarn and re-thread the needle. I thought this idea was genius!


I agree!


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes,, that is the way I do the co. It leaves such a pretty finish


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you! Explains so fully how to and why to! Much appreciated.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Really never thought of the crotchet cast on for the machine, but this opens a new world for me, thank you. I do not have to worry about how to attach ribbing to the bottom of a sweater. I have a very old machine. I guess old machine, old operator.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

It's a good day when you learn something new. And I did. Thanks so much.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I hated doing the knitted provisional cast on...Learned the crocheted cast on and was much happier.



grandmajanie said:


> This is a big help me. I have never worked a pattern that calls for a provisional cast on with scrap yarn. I have checked you tube and and sorry to say it looks so very complicated. What is the purpose for a scrap yarn cast on? Believe it or not several years ago I made this pattern 2 times, But I was hanging out at the yarn shop here in town, which has now closed and the owner showed me how not to do this cast on and I don't remember how. Couldn't I just cast on?? This is a shrug for a granddaughter as I have already made one for the other two. Any help you , you ladies (who are better at knitting then me ) can give me will be greatly appreciated. Janie


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Tried that, it was a bit awkward.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for asking the question for more than just you!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is a great discussion - thank you.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

grandmajanie said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > A provisional cast on is usually used when you are going to be picking up those stitches later and doing something with them. I have never watched a video. I just cast on with waste yarn in the usual way. Works for me.
> ...


Well, I can beat you on that. When I first came across the term "waste" yarn, I didn't know what it meant.
By casting on in the usual way, I just mean the usual way you cast on. I like cable cast on for most things so that is what I use. I have also tried doing the provisional with a crochet cast on and that worked fine,too. I don' think it matters as long as you have those stitches on different yarn and can pick them up off it when the time comes.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

i love the crochet cast on, but using another needle would be a bit awkard for me. Since I learned the scrap yarn method, this is waht I use all the time. If really does a great job when you use this method and then do your your ribbing.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

I've wondered about that for a long time. Thanks for an easy to understand link.


----------



## Shelagh.Hollingworth (Sep 27, 2012)

This is so easy isn't it, glad to learn it. But I have also a way of casting on that way without leaving the sts loose. Cast on half the number of sts with scrap yarn, work 4 rows stockinette reversed, then with the correct yarn *knit a stitch, pick and knit loop between* to end, knit last stitch. When work is complete, just snip away the scrap yarn and you're left with a neat edge that looks machine worked. I suggest you try a little sample to check if I've told it right.


----------



## traveler204 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have never seen a pattern that you work up and work down. What of pattern does this? Using the waste yarn cast on?

Thanks

Beth


----------



## nanansj (Jun 1, 2011)

Can also use a cable from interchangable needles, screw on the end caps and then the stitches are ready to knit when you need them. Just have to put on needle tips at each end. I use knitpicks which has very pliable cables.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you Hilary4. 

I love this. I've never liked provisional cast ones, and ducked things that had them. I know that's lame, but it's true. 

I never could figure out why you had to do it that way. I've piucked out sweater bottoms and knitted down. 

I've knitted down from the cast on edge itself, and it is okay if you pick it up properly, but there is a ridge---sometimes that doesn't really mattter, or can be a design feature. 

No reason whay a live stitch isn't a live stitch no matter how you get it. 

This is very freeing to have 'permission'! Yippee. THANK YOU Hilary.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

grandmajanie said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> > grandmajanie said:
> ...


I have been knitting for over 50 years and I have never heard of a provisional cast on before joining this forum. Also, I didn't know there were so many ways to cast on and bind off. So, you definitely are not the only one. I am learning so many new things here. I just love it. I used the Russian Join I just learned on a vest I just finished. I wish I had known about that years ago. But, I am learning them now. Onward and forward as they say.


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you Hillary for that Web site. I have done it in the past but forgot. They made it look so easy and workable. I'm glad we have each other...*-*


----------



## Lodi (Feb 11, 2013)

Very helpful site


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

grandmajanie Thanks to you lady I have learn a new technique. Norma B. I love your patience. I am so proud I am here with you fine people. Betty


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Isn't this a wonderful website. I learn something new all the time. Today I learned the Russian Joining. This will change your mind about changing colors in the middle of a row..http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/russian-joining


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This discussion has just made something jell for me in my mind. I mostly design my own sweaters, etc. I am about to start a vest and have been mulling over whether I want to have the bottom ribbed or hemmed. I realize now I don't have to make up my mind until the garment is almost finished. I can cast on with waste yarn, then decide when the time comes which I want--ribbing or a hem. I like the neat look of a hem but if the bottom of a garment needs a little drawing in, ribbing is best.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> A provisional cast on is usually used when you are going to be picking up those stitches later and doing something with them. I have never watched a video. I just cast on with waste yarn in the usual way. Works for me.


I've always wondered if, with a provisional cast-on, you could just cast on with waste yarn in the usual way. THANK YOU for confirming that it works! The usual way of doing a provisional cast-on looks way too complicated for me.

Hazel


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

made an error sent the wrong website address.
Russian joining was what I thoght I was doing.http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/russian-join


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

We learn something new everyday here! Thank you. I love this site!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

traveler204 said:


> I have never seen a pattern that you work up and work down. What of pattern does this? Using the waste yarn cast on?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Beth


Beth-- this is a good way to deal wih one-way designs on a scarf, for example. You can start at the center with the provisional cast-on-- or now, by COWYAK-ing-- knit one half, retrieve the live stitches, and then knit the other side. That way, the design will look the same on both sides when it's hanging down from your neck, and the join in the middle will be invisible.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

lakesideladyknits said:


> traveler204 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen a pattern that you work up and work down. What of pattern does this? Using the waste yarn cast on?
> ...


Now that's something I'll have to keep in mind! Thanx


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

> Janie, I don't like the scrap yarn cast on, I use the wrapped provisional cast on as it is so so easy...you can find it on you tube or follow this link for picture diagrams: http://asatricosa.wordpress.com/how-to/winding-provisional-cast-on/


I too love this method for many projects: This is also Cat Bordhi's method of doing Judy Becker's Magic Loop cast on- except she starts w/approx 6 wraps for the beginning of a toe-up sock, which then become 12 sts - going in both directions at once for the toe of the sock. I think it's fab.

Many writers/designers talk about provisional cast-ons from waste yarn as having a half st off. 
When you knit - say 24 sts on scrap, then knit w/your project yarn (or a slippery lifeline nylon cord between the two) reducing down as a short-rowed sock toe, then back out to 24 sts of the foot and pick up the original 24 sts from those waiting on the waste yarn to total 48 sts on the needles, there is no half-st off in your st count, as you switch to circ knitting for the whole foot of the sock.

Or, another way, if knitting a hem of a sweater or hat and want a rolled edge, knit beginning w/waste yarn for a few rows (one row as someone else asked isn't enough to keep it from coming unraveled) then pick up the sts held by the waste yarn and continue with the project. Depending on the st count and the look you're developing they can be added on as they are, or K2tog. There are no extra sts this way either.
Not all projects are 'a half st off' in picking up provisional cast-on w/waste yarns.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Wonderful question and discussion! I learn so much here.


----------



## suelaine (Jul 10, 2012)

The way I learned was on the Magic Loop video on YouTube; crochet a chain longer than the number of stitches you need. and on the crossover from one loop to the other , knit through the loops and when you need the loops released you can "zip" the chain. If you happen to split the yarn you can clip it, so use a contrasting color.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for asking this question......and to others for reminding us about the TECHknitting blogspot.....techknitting has never let me down.....and I appreciate the fact that it is all written out.....there are great videos and other sites that are truly helpful...but Techknitting is always where I go first.....
julie


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

A provisional cast on is really helpful when you might be a little short of yarn, like using handspun. Starting a sweater this way gives you the option of using a different yarn for the ribbing, or even, not using ribbing. I am working on a vest right now out of handspun, using the provisional cast on.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Hilary, Thank you so much for the link..I have learned so mich since joining this great site..


----------



## bubblefishie (Jan 23, 2013)

I did this once and was told to crochet a chain in the scrap yarn, then knit into the loops of the crochet chain. After taking the scrap yarn out, I had trouble figuring out the right twist to the picked up stitches. The ones that did correctly blended in perfectly, the others not so much.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

lakesideladyknits said:


> traveler204 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never seen a pattern that you work up and work down. What of pattern does this? Using the waste yarn cast on?
> ...


OOOH!! I like this idea, thus working both ends of a scarf from the center, especially if you are designing as you go and want each side to look the same.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think thats a great idea also


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

grandmajanie said:


> This is a big help me. I have never worked a pattern that calls for a provisional cast on with scrap yarn. I have checked you tube and and sorry to say it looks so very complicated. What is the purpose for a scrap yarn cast on? Believe it or not several years ago I made this pattern 2 times, But I was hanging out at the yarn shop here in town, which has now closed and the owner showed me how not to do this cast on and I don't remember how. Couldn't I just cast on?? This is a shrug for a granddaughter as I have already made one for the other two. Any help you , you ladies (who are better at knitting then me ) can give me will be greatly appreciated. Janie


it leaves live stitches for pick up later to either knit in the opposite direction or grafting


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

Swarff said:


> grandmajanie said:
> 
> 
> > This is a big help me. I have never worked a pattern that calls for a provisional cast on with scrap yarn. I have checked you tube and and sorry to say it looks so very complicated. What is the purpose for a scrap yarn cast on? Believe it or not several years ago I made this pattern 2 times, But I was hanging out at the yarn shop here in town, which has now closed and the owner showed me how not to do this cast on and I don't remember how. Couldn't I just cast on?? This is a shrug for a granddaughter as I have already made one for the other two. Any help you , you ladies (who are better at knitting then me ) can give me will be greatly appreciated. Janie
> ...


This would be my choice for the scrap yarn cast on, but when I read on the site Hilary sent it just clicked in my mind and really seemed to me to be so simple. I haven't started the project yet, so we'll see how it goes...................Janie


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

conch72 said:


> lakesideladyknits said:
> 
> 
> > traveler204 said:
> ...


What a great idea!!


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

GypsyC1225 said:


> made an error sent the wrong website address.
> Russian joining was what I thoght I was doing.http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/russian-join


Have never did the Russian join, so I bookmarked that site so I can use when ever I join another yarn!! Thank You for making that error!!!


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

GypsyC1225 said:


> made an error sent the wrong website address.
> Russian joining was what I thoght I was doing.http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/russian-join


Thanks for making this error. This is something I need to learn also!


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

GypsyC1225 said:


> made an error sent the wrong website address.
> Russian joining was what I thoght I was doing.http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/russian-join


----------



## A. THOMPSON (Dec 4, 2012)

WOW! I learn SO much from you girls!! THANK YOU, THANK YOU!! :lol:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Janie - here is a how and a why: http://techknitting.blogspot.co.nz/2007/10/cowyak-waste-yarn-method-of-provisional.html


Hiliary4 that was a great explanation. I also thank you.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

grandmajanie said:


> conch72 said:
> 
> 
> > lakesideladyknits said:
> ...


I am sorry I did not see this before I started a cable scarf. I did the knit cast-on andthe edge is frilly, and I am beginning to wonder how am I going to get the bind-off end to look like the cast-on end. My sister actually wanted a cowl, but I do not know how to knit in the round - how do I join in order for it to be a circle. So I figured I would knit one long scarf and then join the two ends when I am finished, now I am wondering with the two ends being so different if it will work.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Janie - here is a how and a why: http://techknitting.blogspot.co.nz/2007/10/cowyak-waste-yarn-method-of-provisional.html


Lightbulb moment! Those few extra rows would make life a lot easier. Thanks so much!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the question and the links. I have a project planned using a provisional cast on but wasn't sure how to do it. I bought all of the main yarn for a sweater that the store had. I didn't think it was enough yarn so I bought more in one of the colors in the multi-colored main yarn. I plan to make as much of the sweater as I can in the main yarn, then add a bottom and sleeve ribbings and yoke in the solid color. I have partial directions but I haven't had the nerve to start it yet.


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

Good link I say thank you. Learn something new everyday with this group. I sure am glad I retired a little early, how could I go all those years without you? :XD:


----------



## 02KNIT (Apr 23, 2012)

I just crochet a chain with a few extra stitches the pick up and knit the back of the chain so that you can release the stitches whenyou are read to use them. 02KNIT


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jwolf said:


> That was a great question and answer...I've always had problems with provisional CO but this works for me. Guess that's why I'm addicted to this forum because I get my questions answered without asking.


Indeed you get answers to questions you even know you needed to ask! But that you find very useful to know.


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you thank you thank you, Hilary4!


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree, very day I learn something new from this site its amazing. Thank you all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been knitting for 30 years and I still ask stupid questions. You tube has a provisional cast on using a circulr needle as the provisional cast on. I love it because you never have to pick up stitches, just pick up the needle and go


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much. That explains things beautifully.


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

crjc said:


> grandmajanie said:
> 
> 
> > conch72 said:
> ...


Instead of joining it why don't you add some crochet loops, or knitted loops on one end and buttons on the other and just button it up...you could really dress it up with the buttons. I did one for a friend, shorter mind you and she loves it. I took some plastic rings and crochet matching colours around them and used them as buttons.
Or overlap the ends, and keep them together by again sewing buttons on as a feature. 
Next time do the the provisional cast on, knit the length you want then follow the Kitchener diagram to hold it together.

Best thing is to lean knitting in the round on circulars. Watch magic loop and take your time, because after a while you will find it even easier than knitting on two straights. I use this method for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> > grandmajanie said:
> ...


I've been knitting for 70 yrs. and I am still learning so much from you ladies on this site. What a wonderful bunch of friends you are. So happy to have met you all. And Thanks so much for all the fantastic information.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

LAURA C said:


> I've been knitting for 30 years and I still ask stupid questions. You tube has a provisional cast on using a circulr needle as the provisional cast on. I love it because you never have to pick up stitches, just pick up the needle and go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jules46 (Jun 10, 2012)

cmbottorff said:


> I saw a post (on KP, I believe) that someone used a spare circular needle instead of the scrap yarn. When she was ready to start knitting ... she just knit. She didn't need to pull out the yarn and re-thread the needle. I thought this idea was genius!


What an excellent idea,another problem solved without asking,love KP :idea:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Swarff said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > grandmajanie said:
> ...


Thank you Swarf. I never thought of the buttons. I'll try to learn the Magic Loop. Take care and have a great day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

crjc said:


> Thank you Swarf. I never thought of the buttons. I'll try to learn the Magic Loop. Take care and have a great day.


Magic loop is great for knitting small diameteres on large diameter circular needles. Large diametrs don't bneed the magic loop becuase all the stitches can fit around hte needle. Idf you are looking at learning magic loop clicking on the link unde rthis oost will bring to the workshop page. ANd on there is a workshop that I taught on Magic Loop- and then yuou can go on and learn to knit socks on magic loop. These are both closed but they can still be read- and if you have an unasked and unanswered question you can always send me a PM.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Swarf. I never thought of the buttons. I'll try to learn the Magic Loop. Take care and have a great day.
> ...


Thank you. Much appreciated.

P.S. There is no link added


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Swarf. I never thought of the buttons. I'll try to learn the Magic Loop. Take care and have a great day.
> ...


Oops sorry just saw it.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I read here on KP that someone does a provisional cast on with a spare double point or a spare cable from an interchangable. Just plug the ends so you don't loose the stiches. Brilliant. This also works for lifelines.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Great tips! Thanks.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

You can also use the long tail cast on for a provisional cast on. You make your initial slip know from both yarns. The waste yarn goes over your thumb. The working or garment yarn goes over your finger.

Here is the link for full instructions:

http://www.knitandtonic.typepad.com/LTPCastOn.pdf


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Jamie. I never knew what they were talking aboiut but after reading the website I understnd. My question is why do they suggest this?


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

hi ee ~~~but i don't think we can easily frog backwards can we from beg to top? if started at bottom ? help or do we then cut where the scrap yarn started? or ended??? smoke is coming out of my ears!


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

What a great idea!!


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

When I said "Great idea!" I was referring to yotbum's post. Sorry - I'm new here. ;-)


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

scotjud said:


> When I said "Great idea!" I was referring to yotbum's post. Sorry - I'm new here. ;-)


Everybody had to learn! No problem. But do the "Quote Reply" and then we all know to whom you're responding, including the specific person you're speaking to. If it's a long quote, you can delete any part of it that you don't need to show, just leave the first quote in parenthesis and the last set of parenthesis with the word quote, then it's separated from your reply.

Welcome to a great group and happy knitting!
Norma


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> scotjud said:
> 
> 
> > When I said "Great idea!" I was referring to yotbum's post. Sorry - I'm new here. ;-)
> ...


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

barbbfly said:


> hi ee ~~~but i don't think we can easily frog backwards can we from beg to top? if started at bottom ? help or do we then cut where the scrap yarn started? or ended??? smoke is coming out of my ears!


A normal caston can't be undone and froged backward. But there are a number of special castons that can be undone- these are called provisional because they are only there to start the work and then you go back later and remove the provisional caston picking up the sttiches and work them the other way- and there are various reasons for doing this. And if you had done one and realised that you had made a mistake early on you could then frog back from the beginning. But unless you frequently find a mistake right at the beginning not sure that it is worth the effort.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> A normal caston can't be undone and froged backward. But there are a number of special castons that can be undone- these are called provisional because they are only there to start the work and then you go back later and remove the provisional caston picking up the sttiches and work them the other way- and there are various reasons for doing this. And if you had done one and realised that you had made a mistake early on you could then frog back from the beginning. But unless you frequently find a mistake right at the beginning not sure that it is worth the effort.


I've never done the COWYAK that was described earlier, so I can't quite understand how you can undo it, when you can't frog from a normally cast-on edge, or for that matter, how you transition from the waste yarn to the working yarn. I know I'll probably come up against a pattern that calls for provisional cast-on eventually, and then I'll look for the tutorial. I've saved it for that time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > A normal caston can't be undone and froged backward. But there are a number of special castons that can be undone- these are called provisional because they are only there to start the work and then you go back later and remove the provisional caston picking up the sttiches and work them the other way- and there are various reasons for doing this. And if you had done one and realised that you had made a mistake early on you could then frog back from the beginning. But unless you frequently find a mistake right at the beginning not sure that it is worth the effort.
> ...


You need a different cast on- and I need to try someof these ones becuase I haven't yet managed one that is easy to undo. I've just rechecked the COWYAK you don;t undo the cast on- you spin the first sttich of the last row of waste yarn and pick up the sttiches inyour intended yarn. But the crochet provisional cast on for example should come undone easilly- and it is only hte cast on that is not used. two or three rows of knitting is a lot to do just to chuck out later if you have a lot of sttiches on your needle to start with!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> You need a different cast on- and I need to try someof these ones becuase I haven't yet managed one that is easy to undo. I've just rechecked the COWYAK you don;t undo the cast on- you spin the first sttich of the last row of waste yarn and pick up the sttiches inyour intended yarn. But the crochet provisional cast on for example should come undone easilly- and it is only hte cast on that is not used. two or three rows of knitting is a lot to do just to chuck out later if you have a lot of sttiches on your needle to start with!


I totally agree about having to put time and effort into a lot of stitches just to toss them. :thumbdown: Seems not to be good time/energy management. As I said, I've not seen a need for it yet. Will address the problem when/if I get to it.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Yes, think of all the ASJ jackets with all the stitches. Provisional is the only way to go with the sleeves. Some of us did the provisional all the way across. I am to the point where I have to undo the provisional for the sleeves, pick up the stitches and knit the sleeves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Yes, think of all the ASJ jackets with all the stitches. Provisional is the only way to go with the sleeves. Some of us did the provisional all the way across. I am to the point where I have to undo the provisional for the sleeves, pick up the stitches and knit the sleeves.


A few extra rows doesn't sound too good for them! I still only have a few rows of increase done. And with my next workshop starting soon who knows when I will get time to work on it- at least it is easy knitting si I can pick it up for a few minutes here and there.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, think of all the ASJ jackets with all the stitches. Provisional is the only way to go with the sleeves. Some of us did the provisional all the way across. I am to the point where I have to undo the provisional for the sleeves, pick up the stitches and knit the sleeves.
> ...


I will be there. I come from a Norwegian fishing family. I think it is in their blood. The fishing hats will make fun Christmas gifts. Thanks in advance for the workshop about to start.
BTW I just cast on for another pair of socks using your pattern. I need to get past the toe so I can take it to some appointments. The rest is easy. Thanks for that workshop and the pattern.
Judy


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> barbbfly said:
> 
> 
> > hi ee ~~~but i don't think we can easily frog backwards can we from beg to top? if started at bottom ? help or do we then cut where the scrap yarn started? or ended??? smoke is coming out of my ears!
> ...


oh -i see ---thx for your info-take care


----------



## french braid (Aug 19, 2012)

:thumbup: 
I also had never heard of the provisional cast on. 
Now that I went & watch the video on youtube & with the pdf from www.knitandtonic.typepad.com, I think I can do this.

Thank you and everyone. I love to learn more than the basic. This is so motivating.

I appreciate so much this fairly new found group. You definitely have me knitting again.

french braid


----------

